
We’ve already reached the tipping point on global warming. I’ve seen it - jonnymiller
https://maptia.com/camilleseaman/stories/the-tipping-point
======
bobby_9x
Talking about anecdotal temperature data, which isn't climate, isn't helping
the climate change movement.

To me, it's like saying that the temperature is below freezing today, so
global warming isn't true.

~~~
chaz72
On the other hand, we don't need any more evidence. There is plenty of
evidence already. This won't persuade anybody, but maybe it will motivate
somebody.

------
Randgalt
Why is a warmer Earth bad? I'd rather this new climate than the climate of the
Little Ice Age. Humans tend to do better in warmer climates.

